# Machine Polishing Brand New BMW



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking to machine polish my new BMW in the next couple of months. I've had a brief look at the paint work using a torch and haven't seen many, if any, swirls or defects. I'm going to put down some Cquartz 3.0 UK so think it would benefit from a polish before hand.

So I wanted to ask, would I be fine to do a one-stage polish if the paintwork is in decent condition? And if so, I'm looking at purchasing Koch Chemie's F6 for the work with their yellow Fine Cut pad (ordering multiple). 

Is this a good place to start? Important to note that I'm a complete novice and will probably getting a test panel to do before I tackle my pride and joy. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I don’t know about the Koch chemies performance dust wise as I hate compounds and polishes that produce dust, with today’s technology there is no reason for it.
I used Gyeon Primer for final polish on my BMW 440i and it is great to use, no dust whatsoever and a great finish ready for protection.
Used to use Menzerna but it tends to leave mucho dust and I hate having to clean that up after polishing.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

bellguy said:


> I don't know about the Koch chemies performance dust wise as I hate compounds and polishes that produce dust, with today's technology there is no reason for it.
> I used Gyeon Primer for final polish on my BMW 440i and it is great to use, no dust whatsoever and a great finish ready for protection.
> Used to use Menzerna but it tends to leave mucho dust and I hate having to clean that up after polishing.


Thanks Bellguy! I assume I can use Gyeon Primer as a one step process?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It makes more sense for you to use carpro essense to refine the surface before coating, it keeps the process simple.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Ultra said:


> It makes more sense for you to use carpro essense to refine the surface before coating, it keeps the process simple.


Thanks Ultra! Is there any downside to using this rather than using a proper cutting compound? I like the idea of using Essence. Also, do you recommend any specific pads? I assume they'll have to be finishing ones.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I used Carpro Essence paired with scholl spider neo honey pad on my new bmw and got fantastic results






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The condition of the paintwork and what you set out to achieve dictates which road you takes, a new or in very good condition surface essense with a rupes yellow pad is my go to, you can use a cutting compound if you want, but why remove more clear coat than you need to. it's up to you.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

The car, regardless of being new will definitely benefit from a through chemical decon (skip clay bar IMO) and polish.

As mentioned above Essence is just amazing to use and the results are superb but as you're new to machine polishing and also wanting to ensure a long lasting bond for CQuartz, I wouldn't skip the use of Eraser afterwards like they say you can do in certain circumstances. This is just because there too many variables including working temperature, whether you've worked the polish enough and how long you've left Essence to cure in order to categorically avoid the need for that final wipedown. If you're working in a garage with a bit of heat and able to leave overnight before applying CQuartz then all of these doubts are alleviated. If it's 10 degrees, you're polishing outside and looking to coat with CQuartz same day, definitely use Eraser afterwards.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> I used Carpro Essence paired with scholl spider neo honey pad on my new bmw and got fantastic results


That looks amazing Sharrkey! With the School honey pad, I suppose that's given it some correcting ability, right?


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> The car, regardless of being new will definitely benefit from a through chemical decon (skip clay bar IMO) and polish.
> 
> As mentioned above Essence is just amazing to use and the results are superb but as you're new to machine polishing and also wanting to ensure a long lasting bond for CQuartz, I wouldn't skip the use of Eraser afterwards like they say you can do in certain circumstances. This is just because there too many variables including working temperature, whether you've worked the polish enough and how long you've left Essence to cure in order to categorically avoid the need for that final wipedown. If you're working in a garage with a bit of heat and able to leave overnight before applying CQuartz then all of these doubts are alleviated. If it's 10 degrees, you're polishing outside and looking to coat with CQuartz same day, definitely use Eraser afterwards.


Thanks atbalfour. I can confirm I've done a chemical decon in the first wash a week ago. I need to see if it would need a clay bar, if I'm polishing afterwards then I'm happy to clay if needed.

Doesn't the use of Eraser remove any of the filling that Essence would have done? Admittedly there aren't many swirls on my car. I won't be undergoing polishing and ceramic coat application under around May 2021 just due to various reasons. But the benefits of longer days and warmer weather deffo helps. I don't have a garage unfortunately but I have a carport under which I park my car so will be working under that.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Saladin said:


> That looks amazing Sharrkey! With the School honey pad, I suppose that's given it some correcting ability, right?


My understanding is that it's a fine finishing pad, but I'm novice and probably not experienced enough to give full advice, was simply sharing my experience on new paint in general very good condition. 
Yeh the combo together was a dream to work with, little to no dust, super easy wipe away, smooth results with super glossy finish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd recommend Koch Chemie F6 if the BMW has medium depth swirls, it's a very effective polish against hard paints. Try Koch Chemie M3 with a yellow rupes pad / Medium pad, it's my go to recipe for BMW paints with light swirling and marks.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I can definitely recommend Koch Chemie M3 or M2 with the yellow Rupes pad or the Scholl honey spider pad on bmw paints :thumb:

Carpro Essence is a fantastic finishing polish that will fill and slightly correct defects but I always opt for true correction :thumb so my choice would be KC range.

You can get the KC range of polishes in 250ml :thumb:


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

chongo said:


> I can definitely recommend Koch Chemie M3 or M2 with the yellow Rupes pad or the Scholl honey spider pad on bmw paints :thumb:
> 
> Carpro Essence is a fantastic finishing polish that will fill and slightly correct defects but I always opt for true correction :thumb so my choice would be KC range.
> 
> You can get the KC range of polishes in 250ml :thumb:


Chongo, thank you! Would you suggest M3 as a single stage? I'm happy to do a true correction.

So far I've priced up the machine (Slim's 600w), 70mm Backing Plate, Yellow Rupes pad (150mm) x 3, Yellow Rupes pad (100mm), Koch Chemie M3 (250ml), and CQuartz UK for £175.60 so far.

Am I missing anything you'd suggest, or any changes to my current cart?

Thanks!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Saladin said:


> Chongo, thank you! Would you suggest M3 as a single stage? I'm happy to do a true correction.
> 
> So far I've priced up the machine (Slim's 600w), 70mm Backing Plate, Yellow Rupes pad (150mm) x 3, Yellow Rupes pad (100mm), Koch Chemie M3 (250ml), and CQuartz UK for £175.60 so far.
> 
> ...


Check out the Koch Chemie discussion group on Facebook. Look at the work done there. All the professional there swear by Koch Chemie polish matched with their pads.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Saladin said:


> Chongo, thank you! Would you suggest M3 as a single stage? I'm happy to do a true correction.
> 
> So far I've priced up the machine (Slim's 600w), 70mm Backing Plate, Yellow Rupes pad (150mm) x 3, Yellow Rupes pad (100mm), Koch Chemie M3 (250ml), and CQuartz UK for £175.60 so far.
> 
> ...


M3 is a very good starting point with the yellow 5" Rupes pads but you will also need some panel wipe to remove the polish oils prior to applying CQuartz.

I would also get the F5 or 6 just in case you need to step up the cutting ability which also works great with the NEW DA Rupes pads.

Remember to take your time and make sure your working area is not to big (shoulder width)


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Saladin said:


> Doesn't the use of Eraser remove any of the filling that Essence would have done? Admittedly there aren't many swirls on my car. I won't be undergoing polishing and ceramic coat application under around May 2021 just due to various reasons. But the benefits of longer days and warmer weather deffo helps. I don't have a garage unfortunately but I have a carport under which I park my car so will be working under that.


No, CarPro say that it'll only speed up the process of releasing the polishing oils and that the filling effect and ceramic primer left behind is virtually unimpacted.

Despite good weather and the car-port I'd still be concerned about dust and probably stick with a conventional polish as nice as Essence is to use.


----------



## scousefly (Jul 30, 2008)

*On My 4 Series*

I used Scholl S20 with Spider purple pads then S17 with yellow pads. I used CarPro white pads with Essence then applied CarPro UK 3.0 followed by Gliss.

Lasted about 2 yrs with top ups of Reload and always washed with reset.

Gonna try something else next probably Gtecniq Serum Lite.

You cant go wrong with the CarPro stuff, so question is have you already bought the Coch Kemie stuff cause if not you have my recommendations.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I would do a test spot on your car, successful combos have worked in other BMW so why not.

You may get away with an AIO if the swirling were light so a good idea to remove these before ceramic. 

Brand new only means it's new to you, as has been suggested I would do a full correction plus take your time if you are going to ceramic it.

John Tht.


----------

